# state schools



## nikkit72 (Jun 27, 2008)

Just been reading a site about schools , and found the following interesting and also found out things i didnt know ....

would love some advise on the following things i have just found out and also what they mean by empadronamiento' document and proof of 'convalidation

this is what i have just read my concerns are the last section of below, 



> To apply for a Spanish school, you need to:
> 
> # Apply for an 'empadronamiento' document - for which you have to register at your local town hall. Ask here too about when to apply for specific schools, as it varies. It's usually around May for that September's intake.
> 
> ...


we are loooking at moving to majorca towards end of year ,, but after reading this i don't think it will happen by then as i can not apply for a place till may for the following september ,, which means if we went towards end of this year my kids will be without schooling till sept 09 is this true ?

thanks in advance ,


----------



## nikkit72 (Jun 27, 2008)

noone had the above problems with schooling ?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

The certificate of empadronamiento is a commonly solicited document for SPANIARDS as well. 

Basically it's a certificate (it has a limited duration) that says that on the date issued you were legally resident where it says. It is issued by the town hall governing where you live. You will need to be legally resident to get it. 

YES there's normally a hefty wait. May for Sept sounds right. The convalidation document - sorry I cant help - I don't have kids and everybody I work with is Spanish. I'm not surprised though.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I´m not sure but if you arrive before the Sept. start (about the 15th?) the local council HAS a legal obligation to provide a place, I think if you register with the town hall & inform them you have a child they will find a place somewhere & not keep you waiting.


----------



## nikkit72 (Jun 27, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> I´m not sure but if you arrive before the Sept. start (about the 15th?) the local council HAS a legal obligation to provide a place, I think if you register with the town hall & inform them you have a child they will find a place somewhere & not keep you waiting.


thats good , i wonder if they do that before any new term i.e the january term


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

nikkit72 said:


> thats good , i wonder if they do that before any new term i.e the january term


Sorry, I don´t know but they still have that legal obligation.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

nikkit72 said:


> noone had the above problems with schooling ?


I did move to Spain (coming from Switzerland in 1997) with three children, 6,10,11 years old. If my memory is correct it was in the middle of the schoolyear. I do not remember any of the problems mentioned above....
As a Spanish gestor once told me: " In Spain regulations are mostly made for being written on paper. Inside the real world things can be very different. This is valid for all countries but much more for Spain and other ex Spanish colonies.
This is one aspect of "tolerance"


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> I think if you register with the town hall & inform them you have a child they will find a place somewhere & not keep you waiting.


CHILD EDUCATION is a legal obligation from BOTH SIDES. But there have been folk on TV complaining they cannot get a school place CLOSE to home. A real PITA if both parents work and have no family backup. 

The Spanish for years have left their kids with Grandparents during the day. My niece was near enough raised by my mum in law. She took her to school, fed her etc until my sister in law could get home (they lived close).


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Would this department of education document be needed if emigrating from australia? I would assume so. I have been told that the spanish government departments love their stamps, meaning that everything must be stamped by multiple organisations and departments to prove authenticity - is this correct?


----------

